# looking for a recomendation on a gun for my son



## misunderestimated (Jul 31, 2009)

New to the forum, been shooting since the 80's 

My secound gun was a sig (My first was a colt dick special) 
Anyways just recently i converted my guns to glocks (over the last 2 to 3 years) Over the last year my son has been going shooting with me and he has been shooting a sig Mosquito. He want to step up to a larger caliber hand gun . So it seams the next caliber would be the 9 I have a P239 with a dak trigger. He complains the trigger pull is too long and firm.

He shoots my Glock sub compact 9 and says it too powerfull (I am thinking he thinks its too powerefull because the gun is small) he shoots the P239 and never complains 

So I am looking for a full size 9 with a single/double action with a decocker for him to use at the range. 

I am in New York state so we 10 is the Max we can hold in a mag 

what do you guys recomend 

By the way his is a lefty


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

misunderestimated said:


> So I am looking for a full size 9 with a single/double action with a decocker for him to use at the range.


I think a P226 would do well for your son. The recoil on the P226 is very mild compared to a G26. And you're right, the G26's relatively ultra compact size does make the pistol appear to have a harsh recoil. Plus, the small grip doesn't help...I didn't like not having my pinky on the grip.

Only issue is that he is a lefty so he may look at a Beretta 92FS. The 92FS has a ambidextrous manual safety and reversible magazine release button. I have three 92FS and have had no issues with any of them. Plus, the gun is downright sexy and its a full-size DA/SA pistol with an open slide may be the best fit for him. The recoil is very tame - my girl friend who stands at 4' 11" loves her 92FS.

Best thing to do is let him try a few rentals and see which one he feels comfortable with. Good luck.


----------



## misunderestimated (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the input. 

He did not like the berretta ,he claims it did not feel so good.

he handled a P226 and thought it was good

He shot a G17 and thats what we purchased. 

Thanks again


----------

